# Battery storage explosion proof?



## chris kennedy (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm doing a job at MIA that has a room for aviation battery storage. Fire official stated during walk-through I need to use explosion proof luminaires and wiring methods. This was not noted at plans review or speced by the EE. Is this SOP in your jurisdiction?

Thanks


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 17, 2012)

What type of batteries? Might make the difference. Some do off gas hydrogen. If ther a collection of ventilation system?

BATTERY TYPES

Lithium-ion battery. A storage battery that consists of lithium ions embedded in a carbon graphite or nickel metal-oxide substrate. The electrolyte is a carbonate mixture or a gelled polymer. The lithium ions are the charge carriers of the battery.

Lithium metal polymer battery. A storage battery that is comprised of nonaqueous liquid or polymerized electrolytes, which provide ionic conductivity between lithiated positive active material electrically separated from metallic lithium or lithiated negative active material.

Nickel cadmium (Ni-Cd) battery. An alkaline storage battery in which the positive active material is nickel oxide, the negative contains cadmium and the electrolyte is potassium hydroxide.

Nonrecombinant battery. A storage battery in which, under conditions of normal use, hydrogen and oxygen gasses created by electrolysis are vented into the air outside of the battery.

Recombinant battery. A storage battery in which, under conditions of normal use, hydrogen and oxygen gases created by electrolysis are converted back into water inside the battery instead of venting into the air outside of the battery.

Stationary storage battery. A group of electrochemical cells interconnected to supply a nominal voltage of DC power to a suitably connected electrical load, designed for service in a permanent location. The number of cells connected in a series determines the nominal voltage rating of the battery. The size of the cells determines the discharge capacity of the entire battery. After discharge, it may be restored to a fully charged condition by an electric current flowing in a direction opposite to the flow of current when the battery is discharged.

Valve-regulated lead-acid (VRLA) battery. A lead-acid battery consisting of sealed cells furnished with a valve that opens to vent the battery whenever the internal pressure of the battery exceeds the ambient pressure by a set amount. In VRLA batteries, the liquid electrolyte in the cells is immobilized in an absorptive glass mat (AGM cells or batteries) or by the addition of a gelling agent (gel cells or gelled batteries).

Vented (Flooded) lead-acid battery. A lead-acid battery consisting of cells that have electrodes immersed in liquid electrolyte. Flooded lead-acid batteries have a provision for the user to add water to the cell and are equipped with a flame-arresting vent which permits the escape of hydrogen and oxygen gas from the cell in a diffused manner such that a spark, or other ignition source, outside the cell will not ignite the gases inside the cell.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 17, 2012)

As stated above it depends on the type of battery.  I've worked around several facilities were forklift batteries were serviced and charged.  In those everything is explosion proof and they have a ventilation system to remove any fumes.  They're also designed with spill containment.  They're probably the worst case scenario but....


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 17, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I'm doing a job at MIA that has a room for aviation battery storage. Fire official stated during walk-through I need to use explosion proof luminaires and wiring methods. This was not noted at plans review or speced by the EE. Is this SOP in your jurisdiction?Thanks


Chris I am sure you have looked at 513.10 (B) but I can not find any information requiring exsplosion proof. This room should be separate from the hanger area and not required to be classified. Ventilation with alarm would be required.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2012)

And what code section did fire marshal bill reference?????


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 17, 2012)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Chris I am sure you have looked at 513.10 (B) but I can not find any information requiring exsplosion proof. This room should be separate from the hanger area and not required to be classified. Ventilation with alarm would be required.


This is not a hanger, its a maintenance facility. You would have to take the wings off the aircraft to get it inside.



			
				cda said:
			
		

> And what code section did fire marshal bill reference?????


I wasn't there for the walk through but the fire officials around here don't walk around with the IFC in hand.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 17, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> This is not a hanger, its a maintenance facility. You would have to take the wings off the aircraft to get it inside.I wasn't there for the walk through but the fire officials around here don't walk around with the IFC in hand.


There is nothing in the IFC Article 11 that requires it.


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> This is not a hanger, its a maintenance facility. You would have to take the wings off the aircraft to get it inside.I wasn't there for the walk through but the fire officials around here don't walk around with the IFC in hand.


I do it is a lot softer then a 2x4, plus a lot easier if code question comes up


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2012)

How many batteries are we talking about on an average day in storage???

Aren't aircraft batteries sealed???


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 18, 2012)

Greetings,

You might check out the last sentence of 510.2. That might be helpful.

BS


----------

